# Electric Blue Jack Dempsey spawn video



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

My EBJD X JD spawn, enjoy:





 - Spawning





 - Fry are free swimming


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW  That is a gorgeous EB! Just awesome color and all those fry!  Nice work :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! Awesome! Excellent job! :thumb: :drooling: :dancing:


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Some photos:

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Your EBJD is so great looking. I think the EBJDs with the black in their face and throughout their body look awesome. I also noticed your EBJD has some of the largest teeth I have ever seen on any JD. Any thoughts on why he has larger or more protruding teeth?

Great work awesome fish, if you were not in Israel I would want some of those fry, I love your EBJD's markings.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you Matt :thumb: I'll be visiting the US next year so maybe I'll bring some in my suitcase :lol:

I believe that this particular EBJD has large teeth for genetic reasons, I noticed this trait for a long time, the other EBJDs that I keep in other tanks don't have such teeth. On top of that, it shows more since he was injured while lip-locking with a larger JD female, she literally ripped some of the flesh covering his lip but miraculously it is growing back now, covering the teeth yet those were still showing even before that incident...JAWS EBJD :lol:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

That is crazy with the teeth, I kind of thought he had sort of a receding top lip, I hope it grows back, if not it can be his intimidation factor because it is scary looking.

So is that your best looking EBJD and that is why you are breeding him? Do your others have the black base coloring as well, mine is almost entirely blue with a few black spots. I think mine is a great looking fish, I have just always like the ones with more black in them.

Seeing as you have many EBJDs, do you have a method of sexing them besides interaction with JDs of a known sex? I believe mine is a female because when she acts like she wants to spawn and gets more aggressive a very small grey tube projects from her vent, which I believe is an "egg laying" tube, of course I could be wrong. I have never seen any eggs as I have cories and a pleco in with her. Would that tube indicate a female? Do males have similar tubes? Based on your experience, is there any other way to tell?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Females have tubes, males have a small spike.

I do not have any female EBJD's, they are all male. I have several JD females and they become darker once they are in spawning mood. Try introducing a a male (make sure that he is of similar size to the female, if he is too big he might kill her (and vice versa), put him in the same tank but with some sort of a separator so you can observe how they relate to one another for a couple of days, I used this kind of box in order to introduce them:


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Some more photos, notice one of the fry biting his father. It is an interesting behavior which I did not observe with regular Dempsies.



















Female:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Sprungster,

Your femal has very dark spawning colors. Again your male is great looking, his dark colors and black base are awesome. Based on you advise above about breeding "tubes" and "spikes", I am now fairly certian my EBJD is a male. In addition, he is the dominate fish and acts like a male. Thank you for all the help and all the pictures/video.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers Matt :thumb:


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## Rivulatus (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to say gourgeous fish!!

Congratulations.

Best of luck

Carlos


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Some more videos of my EBJD:





 - Electric Blue Jack Dempsey Male & a Blue Gene Female.





 - Electric Blue Jack Dempsey Female spawn with a Blue Gene Male. Fry started swimming :wink:

Sorry for the bad resolution, it's my cell-phone camera :lol:


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

A new spawn - EBJD Male X Blue Gene Female - check this video out:


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice dempseys!!! where did you get them?


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Been a while since I updated this thread.

Here is my tank:

Video: 






















Some young EBJD's:


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

mint tank.


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

I haven't updated this thread for a while. I didn't have a lot of spare time to dedicate to my fish but I'm coming back now 
A blue-gene pair spawned and today I took a video of the wigglers on the bottom, they should start swimming in 2 days. 25% are expected to be EBJD:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uipiCgil ... r_embedded


----------



## Rivulatus (Mar 30, 2009)

ItÃ‚Â´s good to have you back with good news.

Hope to see them growing :thumb:


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Male with fry:









Video:


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just bought 4 baby EBJD i hope that atleasat 1 of them turns out as awesome looking as yours!


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazing Video, Enjoyed watching it!

The male has quite a pair of teeth - Ever been biten?


----------

